# Presonus Studio One Pro crossgrade discount



## kibby (Feb 8, 2011)

I was looking for better software, more like user friendly and computer friendly , and came across this. I have 64 bit platform computer and tried their demo and liked it. You need 64 bit to realize the benefits. It seemed a perfect match for my Presonus Firebox. The cost was $485.00 but they were offering a crossgrade discount . I took a photo of the UPC of the firebox (bought a couple of years ago) and the Sonar LE that had been packaged with it. They emailed me a discount code. When I punched in the code for my order I was surprised to see a saving of $366.00 off the purchase price. My price was $129.38 CAD. Cheapest ebay price currently is $393.00 or $196.00 to upgrade from artist to pro. Is anyone out there using this software?


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------

